# Trademark or copyright?



## cda (Apr 12, 2015)

Which one for:::

"She just doesn't matter"

"what difference does she make?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 12, 2015)

Depends what the purpose is.  More like a Trademark for a phrase.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 12, 2015)

Trademark  A name, logo or symbol used to identify commercial goods or services.

Copyright An original creative work (such as a play, novel, song, sculpture, photograph, choreography or architectural plan)

You can Copyright a name, logo or symbol if it is An original creative work; But not all trademarks are Copyrighted.

There are also different protections


----------

